# DeathByPooop Benching Journey



## deathbypoops (Jan 29, 2009)

ok..well i dont know how to change my old journals name so i make a new one.

i want to add lb's to my pathetic bench. i'm following Ryan Kennelly's 12 week RAW program, but modified to my liking...not sure what days i'll be lifting but it most likely will be Tues. Thurs. Fri. Sat. (only days i really can squeeze it in) or hopefully Mon. Tues. Thurs. Fri. that would be better but due to  my schedule prolly the first one... also Thanks to stewart20 for giving me some advice...

current max: 240..

Week 1:
8 x 3 @ 50%

Week 2:
8 x 3 @ 55%

Week 3:
8 x 3 @ 60%

Week 4:
8 x 3 @ 65%

Week 5:
6 x 3 @ 70%

Week 6:
6 x 3 @ 75%

Week 7:
3 x 3 @ 80%

Week 8:
3 x 3 @ 85%

Week 9:
3 x 3 @ 90%

Week 10:
off

Week 11:
1-3 x 3 @ 100%

Week 12:
Max the fuck out.

Hopefully ill end up in the 275-300 range..prolly 275 range though. 

heres the rest:
on bench day ill do light tri's & light shoulders 3 x 12-20 each bodypart..ill switch em up every 2 weeks.

then back day ill do the norm: chins/rows/rack deads/hypers/reverse hypers/biceps.

then i'll have a "heavy assistance" day rotating rack locokouts, floor presses, cg benching, incline pressing, overhead pressing, cleans every 2 weeks.

leg day would be: squats 3-5 x 5 and alternate every week 3-5 x 8-10. followed by heavy leg presses 5 x 10 and hams and calves....

and i train alone...there ya have it. journey will start on tuesday...or possibly sunday....


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 29, 2009)

This will be fun to follow along with.

I've wanted to try something like this.  But those first few weeks I would feel like I'm getting nothing done.  Lifting half of my max for 3 reps?


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah i see what ur saying....but i'll take his training regimen over anyone else's for obvious reasons


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 30, 2009)

Well shit.  If this works for you then I am going to try it as well.  My max is at 240 too so I will probably use the same numbers you do.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasn't too fond of his RAW benching program, I mean the first few weeks are so light, I see it as counterproductive.  I mean, look at it in terms of bigger numbers even, if someone has a 365 max, it isn't until 4 weeks in that you're even breaking 225.  I understand the why, I just don't understand the how in practice.

I think there are better ways to get your numbers up in less time, if that's all you're after.

also, if you're going strictly RAW, then I would ditch the rack lockouts and change it with something like a close grip bench press if you are doing it for tricep emphasis.  remember, when you bench RAW, you need bottom end strength more than top end strength, so the rack lockouts really serve you no purpose, you need to get stronger off the chest, which by default, if you can get the weight off your chest, you should be able to lock it out at the top (well, except for me I guess, I might be the only shmuck who gets the weight halfway up and stalls there, but that's the exception).

EDIT: If you want to use a Kennely program, there was another one on the same article with this particular RAW program that was for shirted benching, but I actually found it to be the better program for RAW as well.  If you got this routine from that article, check out the other routine and see how you like that one instead, if not, let me know, maybe I can dig it up and post the link to it for you.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2009)

Since the guy is the worlds greatest bencher at the moment, he is probably onto something. In fact, probably a few things.

You don't have to lift big weights EVERY single time you go in.

Speed is important, unless you follow MM thinking. Speed is power!

Constant progression tricks the body into giving results.

But, everyones body is different. Since Ryan has been under an 1100 pound bar, and probably most of us here haven't, of course we don't see what he sees. The educated world of powerlifting doesn't train like most gym rats think is the ideal way to train.


----------



## deathbypoops (Feb 1, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> I wasn't too fond of his RAW benching program, I mean the first few weeks are so light, I see it as counterproductive.  I mean, look at it in terms of bigger numbers even, if someone has a 365 max, it isn't until 4 weeks in that you're even breaking 225.  I understand the why, I just don't understand the how in practice.
> 
> I think there are better ways to get your numbers up in less time, if that's all you're after.
> 
> ...



hmmm you make good points..i assume you tried this already right??

and as for the #'s well i want to have a big bench, but i also want to keep a bodybuilding aspect to it.

i dont see another routine...Ryan Kennelly Bench Press Routine Tips


----------

